

Lollapalooza Asks Developers To Create the Ultimate Festival App [VIDEOS] - emilyann
http://mashable.com/2011/06/30/hacklolla/

======
cmurdock
Great. They didn't want to actually PAY someone for a good app so they "crowd-
source" it and get 19 shitty apps.

